
FoxtrotGPS – open-source GPS/GIS for small screens - zdw
http://www.foxtrotgps.org
======
seba_dos1
Hah, nice to see it here.

Seems the site is suffering from the load, so unless anything dramatically
changed since last time I used it, it's a GTK+ app which uses gpsd and
OpenStreetMap (with ability to configure other providers).

It started as a fork of TangoGPS, and they both were once very popular GPS
apps for Openmoko devices. I think I've seen it running on Maemo as well. From
the fact that it got posted here I presume that it must be still maintained
(although probably not in Openmoko/Maemo versions anymore), which makes me
pretty happy! :)

~~~
e12e
Google appears to have a cached copy:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.fo...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.foxtrotgps.org)

[ed: Overviewpage/soruce code on Launchpad:

[https://launchpad.net/foxtrotgps](https://launchpad.net/foxtrotgps)

ed2: The README:

[http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~foxtrotgps-
team/foxtrotgps/trun...](http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~foxtrotgps-
team/foxtrotgps/trunk/view/head:/README) ]

